# Lvlstop Gilde 2.0



## Felsenfaeustle (18. November 2013)

Hallo Wow-Community. 

Bevor wir zur Sache kommen, möchten wir euch einen kurzen Eindruck von uns geben. Wir sind eine Gruppe von Spielern die sich zum Teil aus dem RL kennen und zum anderen in Vergangenheit viele gemeinsame Spielstunden Ingame (auch in Lvl-Stop Gilden) verbracht haben. 

Man hört immer wieder von frustrierten WoW Spielern die sich die guten alten Zeiten, sei es „Classic oder BC“ zurück wünschen.
Doch was hat Classic und BC so außergewöhnlich gemacht, das es noch heute in aller Munde ist und sich viele nach diesen „guten“ alten Zeiten zurücksehnen. 

War es das Neue? Der Anspruch? Die Communitybewegung? 

Wir behaupten es war ein Mix aus all diesen Dingen! 
Das Spiel war neu und Anspruchsvoll und somit musste man sich in vielerlei Hinsicht absprechen und auf einander Abstimmen, sowie Kontakte finden und pflegen. Dieses „Miteinander“ eine Aufgabe zu bewältigen und danach die Freude mit den Mitspielern zu teilen, das Spiel gemeinsam zu entdecken und Herausforderung zu meistern …das war es, was WoW zur damaligen Zeit für uns so besonders gemacht hat.

Wir sind der Ansicht das, dass alte Community Feeling verloren gegangen ist, denn das ist doch der Grundgedanke eines MMORPG´s. 

Gemeinsam spielen, gemeinsam Spaß haben. 

Sicherlich denken an dieser Stelle einige von euch: „Wie wollt Ihr das Rad neu Erfinden, denn mittlerweile gibt es Levelstop Gilden wie Sand am Meer.“ Und dazu sagen wir: „Stimmt“ es gibt so einige, doch wir haben etwas "Neues" vor.

LEVELSTOP 2.0 

Nun sind wir am Punkt angelangt, an dem wir euch was noch nie da Gewesenes vorstellen möchten: 

Die Motivation ist wie auch bei anderen Levelstop-Gilden die gleiche: „ Alle Contents nochmal zu erleben und eine Community zu erschaffen die auf dem Fundament von gemeinsamen Spielspaß aufbaut.“
PvP spielt da genauso eine wichtige Rolle wie PVE. 
Jeder soll auf seine Kosten kommen. Wir möchten nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass für uns die Community im Vordergrund steht. 

Nun kommen wir jedoch zur eigentlichen Innovation. 

Dieses Projekt startet Synchron mit zwei Levelstop Gilden. 
Eine Horden- und eine Allianz Levelstop Gilde. 
Natürlich beide auf demselben Server, der ein PvP Server sein wird. So können außerhalb des PVE Bereiches, erfolgreich Open-PvP-Events und Bg´s organisiert und erlebt werden. 

Erfahrungsgemäß sind wir der Meinung das viele Levelstop Gilden daran zerbrechen, das während den lvlstop Phasen und ausserhalb von Raids eine gewisse Planlosigkeit auftritt. Was kann man tun wenn man solche Leerlaufphasen hat?!

Sie einfach mit Events und Wettkämpfen gegen die Freunde auf der anderen Seite stopfen 

Uns ist bewusst, dass nicht jeder gern PvP spielt. 
Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit haben uns gezeigt, dass selbst PvP Muffels dafür motiviert und begeistert werden können. Diese Erfahrung konnten wir in der Levelstop Gilde (Allianz)„Lost in Time“ machen.
Damals gab es eine weitere Levelstop Gilde auf Hordenseite „Tales of the Past“. Einige gemeinsame Open PvP Events haben solch einen Spaß gemacht, dass wie vorhin erwähnt, sogar PvP Muffels ihren Spaß hatten. Gewinnen oder Verlieren spielte keine Rolle, sondern das gemeinsame „Wir“ Gefühl war prägend. 

Wir sehen den Vorteil einfach darin, dass zwei Levelstop Gilden parallel viele Möglichkeiten zum Zeitvertreib bieten. 
Um aus beiden Gilden eine einzige Community zu erschaffen, wird es eine gemeinsame Homepage geben, sowie einen Ts3 Server für beide Gilden. 

So können sich Spieler beider Fraktionen für gemeinsame Events auf der Homepage eintragen. 
Das erleichtert Planung, Organisation und Durchführung der einzelnen Events. Die Idee ist eine Community zu erschaffen. die es in dieser Form noch nicht gegeben hat. Eine Community die aufeinander abgestimmt ist, um den größtmöglichen Spielspaß (im Bereich lvlstop) zu erreichen. 
Unabhängig von gesammelter Erfahrung im Spiel. Jeder der seinen Char in dieser Gilde zu seinem Main macht ist herzlich Willkommen. Ob Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase. 
Jeder kann ein Teil dieser Community werden. 
Außerdem haben wir uns überlegt mit so wenig Regeln wie Möglich zu arbeiten um allen Spielern so viel Freiraum wie möglich zu lassen, damit jeder für sich den maximalen Spielspaß raus holen kann. 
Und hiermit möchten wir euch das Regelwerk dieses Projekts vorstellen. 

Regelwerk für den Start im Classic-Content: 

>Levelstop´s auf Stufe 15, 40, 60 (Auf Stufe 15 begrenzt sich der Levelstop auf einen Tag, damit alle gemeinsam die Dungeons zur selben Zeit starten können) 

>Fraktionenwahl: Jedem steht es frei die gewünschte Fraktion zu wählen, jedoch kann man sich ausschließlich einer Fraktion anschließen. Unter Umständen wäre auch ein Fraktionswechsel möglich. Dies geht nur wenn sich ein Tauschpartner findet. 

>Klassenwahl: Zugelassen sind alle Klassen außer Todesritter(Wotlk) und Mönch (MoP) 

>Rassenwahl: Freie Rassenwahl 
Berufe: Alle Berufe bis zur jeweiligen Content-Höchststufe frei skillbar (300) 

>Accountgebunde Items: nicht zugelassen 

>PvP-Gear: für alle Bereiche außer Raids zugelassen 

>Raidcontent: Wird ausschließlich mit der Gilde bestritten 

>Raidequip: Gegenstände, deren Gegenstandsstufe die Vorgabe der Classic-Raids überschreitet, dürfen nicht ausgerüstet werden. 

>Bufffood: -rollen, -tränke etc. die nicht zum freigebenden Content gehören, sind nicht erlaubt. 

>Teamspeak: Ihr dürft den Teamspeak-Server der Gilde ohne Einschränkungen nutzen. Für die Teilnahme an Raids wird Anwesenheit im Teamspeak vorausgesetzt 

>Levelzone: Es dürfen nur von der Gilde freigegebene Gebiete betreten werden 

>Twinks: Twinks werden ab dem Stufe 40 Levelstop freigegeben 

Jetzt sind wir erst einmal gespannt ob überhaupt Interesse für so ein Projekt besteht und laden euch Herzlich ein Feedback zu geben und bei Interesse in die Planung mit einzusteigen.

Viele Grüße Exsoldat, Eyota und Felsenfaust


----------



## Buxxdehude (18. November 2013)

Huhu,

finde ich super interessant und ich hab mir auch schon bei vorherigen LvlstoppGilden gedacht, dass ich da gern einmal mitmachen und mitwirken würde.

Ich wollte deswegen fragen, auf welchem Server ihr euer Projekt verwirklichen wollt?

lg
Mathi


----------



## Erenevear (19. November 2013)

Gute Sache. Wäre auch dabei. Bei der Planung kann ich gerne helfen. Bin seit Release dabei und kenn den Classic-Bereich auch einschließlich C´Thun.

Das mit den Stopps ist in Ordnung. Die Sache mit den Twinks nicht. Ich finde, das muss jeder selber wissen und man sollte da keine Vorschriften machen. Würde deshalb jedem selbst überlassen, ab wann, wieviel und wie oft jemand twinken möchte. Aber das ist wirklich nur mho.

Todesritter: Es gibt einige, die diese Klasse wirklich lieben. Ich würde ihn demnach nicht grundsätzlich verbieten. Damit aber keine Schwemme von Dks anrollt, weil die ja alle schon mit 55 starten und man sich somit als Ungeduldiger die Level-Phase spart, finde ich die folgende Sonderregelung gut: Wer ihn wirklich mit Herzblut zockt, der darf dies auch, sobald er einen anderen Charakter innerhalb der Gilde von Level 1 bis mindestens Level 55 gespielt hat.

Mönch: Das Gleiche. Es gibt so viele, für die der Mönch DIE Klasse ist. Ich würde ihn daher von Anfang an erlauben. Imho ist er mittlerweile so ein fester Bestandteil der WoW-Welt, dass er auch ein eventuelles Classic-Feeling nicht zerstört. Im Gegenteil. Er ist auf Level 60 eher eine ziemlich erfrischende Ergänzung.

Ich mein, letztendlich ist es ja eh so, dass man MC z.B. in maximal 10er Gruppen geht, oder? BWL vielleicht mit 20. Und AQ40 wird auch erst ab den Twins herausfordernd. Daher kommt vom Raid-Gefühl her eh nicht die Stimmung der alten Tage auf. Daher würde ich die Klassenwahl nicht eingrenzen.

So. Das war ein Feedback. Alles nur meine eigene Meinung. Niemand muss sie teilen.

LG


----------

